# Any advice for a good chew treat??



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all, I would like some advice or recommendations please.

My nine month old gsd needs a good chew treat. We tried bully sticks, which he loves, but when there is about 2-3 inches left he swallows them. The next day I will find this swallowed portion in his poop. So I quit giving them to him. Next, I tried cheeky rolls which are beef cheek muscle. Again, he loves them but swallows huge chunks so I decided to not give him those. I am just afraid they will damage his system.

Any advice?? Was I premature in taking away his treats? Do most dogs swallow large bits of treats??

Thanks for your input!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Fresh raw knuckle bones are great!

If you don't want something messy try deer antlers.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I have no advice, but am in the same situation. I'm always worried when the bully stick gets down so small, that Neko will choke on it. We tried the Himalayan dog chew - she liked it ok but that thing sounds like she's snapping her teeth off when she chews on it, plus some of the shards that come off seem rather sharp. (It has lasted a good long time, though....but I won't buy another one.)

Is there anything else that's good?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Beef marrow bones. I buy the BIG ones. No way to swallow them either.
I freeze them and he will chew on it for hours. And his teeth are sparkly white.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Nylabone or marrow bones from the meatcutter.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We love, raw bones, milkbones, and greenies. We get other treats once in a while too, like bully sticks, but those three are ALWAYS in our house!!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Zan said:


> I have no advice, but am in the same situation. I'm always worried when the bully stick gets down so small, that Neko will choke on it. We tried the Himalayan dog chew - she liked it ok but that thing sounds like she's snapping her teeth off when she chews on it, plus some of the shards that come off seem rather sharp. (It has lasted a good long time, though....but I won't buy another one.)
> 
> Is there anything else that's good?


 
The ones I like the best are from Canine Caviar. That company makes a dehydrated chew from green tripe.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

sable123 said:


> The ones I like the best are from Canine Caviar. That company makes a dehydrated chew from green tripe.


Can they be purchased online? Always looking for something different.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Compressed or braided?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Can they be purchased online? Always looking for something different.


I am sure they are available on line. 

Buffalo Tripe Braided

I worry about where those bully sticks actually come from. These I dont.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I found them on Amazon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Great tips!! I do get Blitz the marrow bones and the big bones from Whole Foods but those are for outside until he gets them nice and clean!! I will look into some of these. Thanks all!!


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Fresh raw knuckle bones are great!
> 
> If you don't want something messy try deer antlers.



Knuckle bones sound like they may be right up his alley. I will have to search for them.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Brooke said:


> Knuckle bones sound like they may be right up his alley. I will have to search for them.


Check your butcher or in the grocery store they are usually labeled "soup bone"


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Knuckle bones are great. My dogs also like antlers. I like them because they last and last, they have no smell and I think are even better for their teeth.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Soup bones and such are great. Mine chews on it for hours.


----------



## Oxana OX (Apr 15, 2019)

It's an old post, but Dogdeli chews would be my recommendation ( from pork skin and dehydrated).


----------

